# Attaching a pick up buoy



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

What's the best way to attached a pick-up buoy to a mooring pendant? And should I attach it (pick-up buoy) to both pendants?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

voice3 said:


> What's the best way to attached a pick-up buoy to a mooring pendant? And should I attach it (pick-up buoy) to both pendants?
> Thanks,
> Matt


We use a single pendant, and I make no claim that this is the best way but we:

Attach a light line to the weighted end of the pick-up buoy (which has an "eye" cast into the weight). The other end of the light line attaches to the middle of the pendant via a doubled hitch.

We attach to the middle of the pendant, so that the bitter end of the pendant can be pulled in through the hawse hole without involving the line attaching the pick-up buoy.

When casting off, we hang the eye splice of the pendant over the top of the pick-up buoy. We also have three or four floats on the pendant to keep it from sinking.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

ok, I have 2 pendants: one chain and one 3 strand. We row out to the boat and attach the dingy to the chain and the pick up buoy is attached to the 3 strand. If we don't row out to the mooring, we tie the pick up buoy lead line to the chain so when you pick up the pick-up-stick, you get both at the same time. You could also have a small line permanently tied to the second pendant which you would attach to the first penant when you cast off. (Maybe I'm being too anal here...or maybe i don't understand the question) Anyway, if you sail off and onto your mooring (as we do), it's important to figure out what to do with the second pendant.

Moe
Apache 37


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

JohnRPollard said:


> We use a single pendant, and I make no claim that this is the best way but we:
> 
> Attach a light line to the weighted end of the pick-up buoy (which has an "eye" cast into the weight). The other end of the light line attaches to the middle of the pendant via a doubled hitch.
> 
> ...


What do you use for a "light line."


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Clip it..*



voice3 said:


> What's the best way to attached a pick-up buoy to a mooring pendant? And should I attach it (pick-up buoy) to both pendants?
> Thanks,
> Matt


It's called a boat hook... Never really liked pick up's. Prefer a boat hook..

As for attaching a pick up stick simply use a stainless carabiner, with a short piece of line to the leaded weight, and clip it through the eye when you leave. When you moor just disconnect the stick and store it on deck so it's not clanging on your boat..

P.S. Definitely buy the coated fiberglass pick up stick or you'll be pulling glass splinters out of your palms in no time..


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> It's called a boat hook... Never really liked pick up's. Prefer a boat hook..
> 
> As for attaching a pick up stick simply use a stainless carabiner, with a short piece of line to the leaded weight, and clip it through the eye when you leave. When you moor just disconnect the stick and store it on deck so it's not clanging on your boat..
> 
> P.S. Definitely buy the coated fiberglass pick up stick or you'll be pulling glass splinters out of your palms in no time..


Have you ever used a stainless carabiner for this purpose? If so, any problem with corrosion?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

voice3 said:


> Have you ever used a stainless carabiner for this purpose? If so, any problem with corrosion?


Yes, no problem with corrosion as it is only in the water when you are off sailing and on deck the rest of the time. keep in mind it is ONLY holding the weight of the pick up buoy which is all of about 7 pounds. There are virtually NO loads on this carabiner..


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Attach to one of the Pennant loops*

Attach the pick-up buoy to the loop of one of the mooring pennants. Use a thin line (3/16").

We have our attached to the starboard loop since I am right handed, typically pick up the on the starboard side of the bow, and I put that loop on the cleat first.

DrB


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I just tie the pickup line to the loop of the pennant with a bowline knot. The pickup line is then used to lash the pennant to the bow cleat and secure the weighted end of the pickup down after slipping the top end through a small loop of line at the first stantion.


----------

